# Captain bit question



## Drake_dragon54 (May 19, 2020)

I cant find a tm011-r transformer to use, is there and alternative?


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 20, 2020)

I bought a few of them recently on ebay.  They arrived from the UK in about a week.  Here’s the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/111253602759

The seller seems to have more in stock.


----------

